# Stornierung Ihrer Zahlung: Neue Welle von Trojaner-Mails rollt



## sascha (2 Dezember 2013)

*“Stornierung Ihrer Zahlung”: Wer heute eine Mail mit diesem Betreff erhält, sollte äußerst vorsichtig sein. Bei der Nachricht handelt es sich um einen Trick, arglosen Internetnutzern einen Trojaner auf den Computer zu schmuggeln. Eines macht die Mail dabei besonders gefährlich.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...lung-neue-welle-von-trojaner-mails-rollt-8022


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2013)

Dazu passt: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...uli-ausgenutzt-Patch-Fehlanzeige-2058019.html


> Windows TIFF-Lücke bereits seit Juli ausgenutzt - Patch Fehlanzeige


----------

